# Jet Boat Video



## Scuba559 (Apr 3, 2013)

I thought some fellow Jet boat owners might appreciate a a good jet boat video!

Watch in HD and only on computer because of song: 

https://youtu.be/TSXN0IoLhwU

Thanks!

Tracker Grizzly 1448 W 25hp Merc.

The other boat is an Custom Alweld 1652(i think) w 35hp Honda. (It runs so shallow with it loaded down... really impressive.)


----------



## chevyrulz (Apr 4, 2013)

video is nuts, now i want a jet lol

thanks for sharing


----------



## chevyrulz (Apr 4, 2013)

stumbled over this one which i thought was awesome, guy jumping islands with an inboard jet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=JpR926L_f3I&NR=1


----------



## tnriverluver (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool video! I am loving my Gopro Hero3!


----------



## reedjj (Apr 5, 2013)

That was awesome! 25 Merc Jet is gettin it done with that 1448! 2 guys, gear and a dog still runnin quick. Is that your Grizzley Scuba559? How fast were you runnin?


----------



## Scuba559 (Apr 5, 2013)

reedjj said:


> That was awesome! 25 Merc Jet is gettin it done with that 1448! 2 guys, gear and a dog still runnin quick. Is that your Grizzley Scuba559? How fast were you runnin?



Yea its mine. I have a go-pro Hero 3 placed around my boat. it goes 25 mph by myself, 23 with two guys and some fishing gear. With the dog it was running slower... It runs shallow, was pretty cheap, and gets it done!


----------



## Scuba559 (Apr 5, 2013)

chevyrulz said:


> stumbled over this one which i thought was awesome, guy jumping islands with an inboard jet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=JpR926L_f3I&NR=1



Yes that is a bit more impressive than my video  however those are the manufacturers beating the shit out of their boat... to prove a point.


----------

